

China's Hacker Army: A look inside the teeming, chaotic world that exists - vorg
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2010/03/03/china_s_hacker_army

======
Estragon

      ...a leading figure in the third generation of Artificial
      Intelligence scientists...
    

Hmm, I remember reading a book back in the 80s about how Japan was going to
dominate the world using fourth-generation artificial intelligence systems...
What are the three generations being referred to here?

------
berntb
Hmm... the article should have taken up two more aspects:

1\. Plausible deniability. For example, the President can't be officially
informed. PLO/PA had separate terror groups (but financed by money from
Arafat, ultimately from EU). And so on. Governments have an interest in doing
their criminal activities without getting their hands dirty. So, considering
the hard control of Internet cafés in China, would hackers be allowed to exist
if they weren't useful?

2\. The break in at Google did explicitly target Chinese democracy dissident's
email accounts. A little bit too useful.

Arguments that groups-for-hire wasn't doing a government's bidding, while
doing what the government want, would sound less unlikely if e.g. those
criminals are extradited.

Wake me up if that happens.

